# WTB large Raycycle style large sprocket



## rlhender (May 2, 2013)

Needing a large Raycycle front sprocket

Thanks


----------



## rlhender (May 5, 2013)

still looking and have cash waiting

Thanks


----------



## rlhender (May 6, 2013)

Still looking if anyone has one


----------



## Nickinator (May 6, 2013)

I bought this at ann arbor is this what you need? a few of the teeth are rotted off but, Im sure it could be fixed some how.





Nick.




rlhender said:


> Still looking if anyone has one


----------



## rlhender (May 6, 2013)

Nick

PM me a price

Thanks


----------



## npence (May 6, 2013)

That is just a standard size sprocket is not a pacemaker sprocket. Which is the large racycle sprocket


----------



## npence (May 6, 2013)

Is this what you are looking for. Not for sale


----------



## rlhender (May 6, 2013)

That would be one example

Thanks


----------



## Coaster Brake (May 6, 2013)

*Come on,*

Go all out, you need one like this


----------



## fordsnake (May 6, 2013)

Hey Nate, you need to also tell him Racycle had different sprockets for different crank arms.


----------



## rlhender (May 6, 2013)

Coaster Brake said:


> Go all out, you need one like this




I will take any of them


----------



## npence (May 6, 2013)

Really I didn't know that one. What are the differences.


----------



## fordsnake (May 6, 2013)

There were two crank hangers:   

An early model (1896-1910) offered a two-piece crank assembly. The crank arms meet in the centerline of the bottom bracket and work together by virtue of a set of three coarse gear teeth ("dogs") and held together with a draw bolt.http://racycle.blogspot.com/2009/01/racycle-is-one-of-those-rare-bicycles.html 

Then the later “improved” crank hanger used after 1911; is a one-piece axle to which the crank arms are attached in more or less the modern way and work together by way of pins (1911 and 12) or Woodruff keys (1913 to ?) on the axle.


----------

